# Abhörgesicherte Funktastatur von Microsoft



## Newsfeed (4 Juni 2011)

Microsofts drahtloses Tastatur-Maus-Set Wireless Desktop 2000 verschlüsselt die Funkstrecke per AES. Damit reagiert der Hersteller auf einen vor zwei Jahren veröffentlichten Hack.

Weiterlesen...


----------

